# Rustic live edge bench



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Is there another way that works other than mortise and tenon joint to attach legs perpendicular to a live edge slab? I have seen it screwed together with pocket holes, but it doesn't look good like that to me. There won't be an apron, just the three pieces of wood for legs and bench top.


----------



## MBD (Mar 28, 2013)

Dowels glued in to the end of the leg, then stand the leg on the bottom of the seat and mark your holes and drill just deep enough not to go all the way through.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

That was the other option I was thinking of. I have some leftover dowels right now and the slabs are 2"+ thick. Plenty of room to do this. Think a 1" dowel would be overkill?


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Why are you looking to do something other than M&T?


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Because I haven't experimented a lot with joinery techniques. I know how to do dovetails, but I'm about the only person in the world who doesn't really like the look of it. I would just like to expand my abilities if possible instead of always going to the same technique. Plus I just got my new table saw and haven't had time to set it up yet. Partially out of laziness.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Figure 8 table top connectors would be easy and work well but I would add a stringer between the legs to reduce 'wobble' factor.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I honestly had never seen those before. I think I'm going to try the dowels this time since I have it on hand. I want to avoid the stringer if possible. Just don't want it on this bench.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have had problems with wobble without the stringers. Angling the legs outward at 15 degrees does help but I still like a stringer. My grandkids may be harder on benches/coffeetables than your intended usage!


----------

